# advice on Amana PTAC unit



## AustinDB

I've presented a HO with the PTAC unit to heat their roughly 600sqft finished garage with the intention of knocking the temps off-around 55 in the winter and maybe 83 in the summer.

What is the word on the Amana units-are they reliable and are there any issues to be concerned about?


----------



## DuMass

I haven’t touched one in years, but at one time, we installed dozens of Amana units in hotel rooms.
They worked pretty well, as far PTHP’s go. A few repairs here and there, but nothing major that I can recall. The only thing we really had problems with was the thermostatic drain valves on several of them. They were failing to open as designed and the condensate would back up and leak out all around the drain pan, soaking the carpet below them in the rooms. We replaced some under warranty, but eventually the factory rep said to just remove them. That solved the drain issues, but I think it also may have reduced the cooling capacity, since the condensate was normally slung to help cool the condenser.

I've heard that GE is making pretty decent units these days as well, but I don’t have any firsthand experience with them.


----------



## flashheatingand

They do the job, and parts are readily available. The end user does need to clean the filter regularly, so, it's important that they know about removal and washing it. Are you getting the heat pump mode? Another thing is that I would wire it for a t-stat as opposed to the stat on the unit.


----------



## We Fix Houses

I've put a few GE Zoneline units in. They're widley used and is a good choice. No problems. 

You may want to consider a ceiling fan or corner fan near the ceiling to move the air around in the garage. Just mentioning so you can plan for electric.


----------



## AustinDB

I forgot to ask about the thermostat...the literature seems to indicate use of their (or approved units). Can they be wired for 'typical' off the shelf thermostats (capable of 2 stage heating for the heat pump/electric strip)?


----------



## flashheatingand

The heat pump electric strip thing is less than ideal. I think they lock out the compressor at something like 40 or 45. But anytime you can use the heat pump over strip heat, then it's a good thing. What are the t-stat terminations for this unit? Are they r,w,y,g,c? or are they labled r,w,y,o,b,g,c? For some reason, I think the unit locks out the compressor internally, so all you need is a standard stat. If you would prefer one that you can program, that is fine as well.


----------



## griz

Haven't heard anything bad about the Amana's.
Most PTAC's have a wireless thermostat option that works very well on the units I have been involved with. Make certain the load calcs are done so the unit will be able to achieve & maintain the parameters you have set. Don't forget to allow for unforseen cooling loads like computers, big screen TV's, exercise equip. etc.


----------



## beenthere

flashheatingand said:


> The heat pump electric strip thing is less than ideal. I think they lock out the compressor at something like 40 or 45. But anytime you can use the heat pump over strip heat, then it's a good thing. What are the t-stat terminations for this unit? Are they r,w,y,g,c? or are they labled r,w,y,o,b,g,c? For some reason, I think the unit locks out the compressor internally, so all you need is a standard stat. If you would prefer one that you can program, that is fine as well.


The high end GE's will run both the compressor and the strip heaters when it gets colder out. Amana and others just run the strip heat.


----------



## Electric_Light

72chevy4x4 said:


> I've presented a HO with the PTAC unit to heat their roughly 600sqft finished garage with the intention of knocking the temps off-around 55 in the winter and maybe 83 in the summer.
> 
> What is the word on the Amana units-are they reliable and are there any issues to be concerned about?


Isn't Amana just like Maytag, and other brands now owned by Whirlpool? 
Personally I like the Asian style ductless mini-split. Never liked the idea of punching a huge hole through the wall.


----------



## flashheatingand

beenthere said:


> The high end GE's will run both the compressor and the strip heaters when it gets colder out. Amana and others just run the strip heat.


Good to know for future reference. How much (wholesale)?...more or less.


----------



## beenthere

Electric_Light said:


> Isn't Amana just like Maytag, and other brands now owned by Whirlpool?
> Personally I like the Asian style ductless mini-split. Never liked the idea of punching a huge hole through the wall.


PTACs are not white goods.
So no, Whirlpool doesn't own them.

Amana HVAC is owner by Goodman.


----------



## AustinDB

the specs manual on teh PTAC reads "extended heat pump heating down to as low as 24 degrees F outdoor ambient temperature".

does that indicate it may be a newer version of the one referenced which shuts down at 40-45 degrees?


----------



## beenthere

It may be.


----------



## flashheatingand

Yeah, I really can't answer that question with any certainty. I am not sure as to the wiring question without the litterature. For some reason, I think a regular rwyg stat is all you need, but I would call the good people at Goodman, or call the help number that comes with the litterature. If we say get x and we are wrong, you would look a lot more silly by blaming it on us as opposed to the manufacturers recommendation...


----------



## Electric_Light

When you get to the point when its getting a COP of 1 or less, its going to be just as costly to run as a standard electric space heater.


----------



## andy man

The brand new Amana PTAC heat pump units will not run in heat pump mode if the set temperature is more than 2 degrees F over the actual room temperature. Also, the unit I just installed typically shuts off the compressor at around 40 deg F outside temperature (possibly because the indoor temp is dropping out of the 2 deg. window). 

You can not warm up a room using the heat pump on these units. It goes straight to electric resistance. There is no way to reprogram the unit, according to Amana customer assistance. 

This is very dissapointing, and reason form me to never use one of these units again.

Andy


----------



## user84377

A PTAC for a garage is not ideal nor very practical.

Price them for a Mitshibishi ductless or other ductless system. Only way to go in a garage of that size.


----------



## brownjim39

Several questions in this thread, I'll try to answer all of them:
1) Amana PC units offer the best bang for your buck. They're priced right and still made in the USA. Great factory warranty support.
2) A major re-design around R-410A imporved the units eveen more in 2011. Split fans now, much quieter design.
3) Conventional T-stats work, BUT you must order the wiring harness from Amana. It's a molex connector that attaches to the digital control board with 14 loose color coded wires for typical T-stat connections.
Here's a ton of info. on the latest and greatest Amana PTAC models: http://www.h-mac.com/brands/cooling-brands/amana.html


----------



## slowsol

brownjim39 said:


> Several questions in this thread, I'll try to answer all of them:
> 1) Amana PC units offer the best bang for your buck. They're priced right and still made in the USA. Great factory warranty support.
> 2) A major re-design around R-410A imporved the units eveen more in 2011. Split fans now, much quieter design.
> 3) Conventional T-stats work, BUT you must order the wiring harness from Amana. It's a molex connector that attaches to the digital control board with 14 loose color coded wires for typical T-stat connections.
> Here's a ton of info. on the latest and greatest Amana PTAC models: http://www.h-mac.com/brands/cooling-brands/amana.html


 Why do I get the feeling you're a spammer? Oh, that's right. Because you've dug up three threads that are older than dirt and posted your PTAC link in them.


----------



## emarie15

*Ptac*

Amana units are alright. I haven't had the best experience from them though in the past. I highly recommended Valley of the sun. They have shipping locations all throughout the west and east united states.


----------

